
The Social Responsibility of Business Is to Increase Its Profits [pdf] - dpflan
http://www.umich.edu/~thecore/doc/Friedman.pdf
======
swiley
This only works in an ideal world where all of the externalities are
understood, people have a good understanding of what they’re buying,
regulatory capture doesn’t happen and lower quality (cheaper) essential
services are available.

Some examples of this creating serious problems:

housing (only the most expensive housing that can be sold/rented gets built.)

push notifications (it costs very little for apple to run their push service
and they could allow users to select a different one if it really was
expensive. The result of only allowing paid notifications is that most people
can’t subscribe to notifications they want, from people, and instead get
marketing spam “reminding them the app is installed.” This has badly distorted
the evolution of the internet and I would argue is a big reason there are no
longer any popular open chat protocols.)

Just about any kind of chemical plant/farm (until recently the public didn’t
really understand how nasty some of these pesticides were for example, not to
mention that these farms tend to abuse antibiotics and become breading grounds
for antibiotic resistant bacteria.)

